# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products تحديثات :  eMMC Pro V1.07 - and Many New Models !!!

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro 1.07 Release Notes  [7 OCT 2016]
We are trying to make more powerful eMMC software with every each update 
There are alof of optimizations and progres .# Frequency Stabilized .# SW Default Set as "18 Mhz"# You can change frequency up-to 42 Mhz for now which makes it faster than before .# New Firmware Released Version = _2014053015000002_ When you first run V1.07 sw will update your firmware .
With the new firmware we have implemented better detection and errors.
and makes it more stable*eMMC Pro Support page* Limitations removed and improved download speed .
During last few weeks we have tested with alot of users.
Thanks for all the feedbacks. *New Phones and Files :*   # *J500H* 	eMMC / ISP Pinouts 	[ World First ]# *J500H* 	Repair File Thanks to 	( Hazbul Alom Juliet )  [ World First ]# *J500H* 	Dump Thanks to 	( Ye lin Aung [ MOF ] )  [ World First ]# *J500F* 	eMMC / ISP Pinouts 	[ World First ]# *J500F* 	Repair File 	( tar package repair file ) [ World First ]# 	TAR = 		J500FXXU1BPH1_J500FOJV1BPH1_J500FXXU1BPF3_HOME# *N7105* 	Full Dump Uploaded	Thanks to ( Ron2Pet )# *I9300* 	Full Dump Uploaded ( KMVTU000LM-B503 )# *N7100* 	Repair File Fixed 	Thanks to ( Ron2Pet )# *N7100* 	Full Dump Uploaded# *A500FU* 	Full Dump 	( Thanks to Alf003 )# *A500FU* 	Repair File 	[ World First ]# *A500FU* 	eMMC / ISP Pinouts# *N9005*	Dump Uploaded [32GB]

----------


## mohamed73

Code: *Detect eMMC failed(60))*#Not stable connection  #Low Voltage ( VCC / VCCQ ) try pull-up methodالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Advanced eMMC Repair eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer  _ Some body earlier asked me on sonork about reading Full Dump ! 
There are 4 Areas you should concern . 
1 - BOOT1 ( depends on the configutation )
2 - BOOT2 ( depends on the configuration )
3 - USER   ( depends on the chip size )
4 - EXTCSD ( 512 bytes ) 
Watch the video !
Finding out details in the software and reading the Full backup !    
Best Regards
Oz.[YOUTUBE]SAHyWU5Jyow[/YOUTUBE]

----------

